# inmensa mayoría / inmensa minoría



## Xiscomx

Hola forenses,
Estoy hasta el colodrillo de leer y escuchar en los distintos medios de comunicación, y muy especialmente a los políticos, la locución intensificadora: *«inmensa mayoría»* 
«*Inmensa*» tiene el sentido de «*inconmensurable*», «*no medible*».
En cuanto a «*mayoría*» su sentido principal es el de «*mayor número de personas o cosas con respecto a un todo*», aparte de los distintos matices: «mayoría absoluta», «mayoría relativa» y «mayoría silenciosa».
¿Puede algo, que habiendo sido constatado ya como «mayoría», elevar a un rango superior ésta»?
Ejemplo: En el país de _Tontonia_ se ha alcanzado la mayoría con el 80% de los votos. Su presidente, en un momento dado, dice: *«La inmensa mayoría de los votantes han optado por…»* ¿Cambiaría en algo esta arenga si dijera: *«La mayoría de los votantes han optado por…»*?
En contraposición, ¿podría existir una *«inmensa minoría»*?
¿Cómo se podrían calificar estas dos locuciones?
Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Perfectamente utilizado, sobre todo en el campo político, donde “mayoría” puede significar un voto de diferencia.
Si digo “La mayoría de los tontonios y tontonias votó por mí” (no olvidar a las tontonias, que ahora se ofenden) alguien podría suponer que saqué un par de votos más que mi contrincante más cercano, con “la gran mayoría” ya dejo menos dudas acerca de mi triunfo, pero con “la inmensa mayoría” no dejo ninguna duda de que mi triunfo fue apabullante.
A usted le veo poco futuro en la arena política, estimado.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Con incomensurable modestia y no menos ambición, renuncio a la inmensa mayoría y me conformaría con una holgada mayoría, ni siquiera abrumadora o aplastante.


----------



## swift

Una cosa es el abuso de una expresión, abuso que conduce a su banalización, y otra es la anulación de la subjetividad enunciativa. Si el hablante percibe ese ochenta por ciento como una inmensa mayoría, ¿por qué habría de abstenerse de expresar esa apreciación subjetiva? Todo lo que está haciendo es ponderar su sensación de triunfo, de dominio.


----------



## Xiscomx

¿Y si en vez del 80% hubiera obtenido el 51% de los votos?
¿A cambio se podría hablar de inmensa minoría a los 49% restantes?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

swift said:


> Una cosa es el abuso de una expresión, abuso que conduce a su banalización, y otra es la anulación de la subjetividad enunciativa. Si el hablante percibe ese ochenta por ciento como una insmensa mayoría, ¿por qué habría de abstenerse de expresar esa apreciación subjetiva? Todo lo que está haciendo es ponderar su sensación de triunfo, de dominio.



Swift, disfrutas de un sorprendente dominio del polisilabismo.


----------



## swift

Xiscomx said:


> ¿Y si en vez del 80% hubiera obtenido el 51% de los votos?
> ¿A cambio se podría hablar de inmensa minoría a los 49% restantes?


Es precisamente lo que señaló Vampiro.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Me temo que la antifrástica expresión "inmensa minoría" está ya ocupada por el nobelizado JRJ, quien tituló así (_Con la inmensa minoría_) la sección de crítica literaria que en el diario_ El Sol_ publicó en tiempos de la República.


----------



## Ludaico

Quiviscumque said:


> Me temo que la antifrástica expresión "inmensa minoría" está ya ocupada por el nobelizado JRJ, quien tituló así (_Con la inmensa minoría_) la sección de crítica literaria que en el diario_ El Sol_ publicó en tiempos de la República.



Concepto que tomó de Antonio Marichalar, según el propio JRJ dejó escrito aquí.


----------



## Erreconerre

Xiscomx said:


> ¿Cómo se podrían calificar estas dos locuciones?
> Un saludo



Si son locuciones, como tú dices, no hay nada que comentar. Las palabras que componen una locución no pueden ser consideradas independientemente una de la otra, como tú lo estás haciendo. La locución no tiene siquiera un sentido lógico.
Lo único que yo comentaría de este hilo es ¿de veras son locuciones?


----------



## Peón

swift said:


> Una cosa es el abuso de una expresión, abuso que conduce a su banalización, y otra es la anulación de la subjetividad enunciativa. Si el hablante percibe ese ochenta por ciento como una inmensa mayoría, ¿por qué habría de abstenerse de expresar esa apreciación subjetiva? Todo lo que está haciendo es ponderar su sensación de triunfo, de dominio.



Sip. Aquí, en las últimas elecciones legislativas el partido gobernante perdió en casi todo el país, pero ganó en la Antártida con 46 votos sobre 87. El triunfo fue festejado por los ganadores y calificado de importantísimo, casi inmenso...


----------



## Jaime Bien

Estoy de acuerdo en que a veces se exagera un pelín con este tipo de calificativos: inmensa, aplastante, abrumadora. Pero, ¿cómo describir de otro modo una mayoría que lo es por mucho? Una gran mayoría es más ambiguo que una mayoría aplastante, por ejemplo. Pero sí, "inmensa" quizá no sea la palabra más apropiada.


----------



## Xiscomx

Erreconerre said:


> Si son locuciones, como tú dices, no hay nada que comentar. Las palabras que componen una locución no pueden ser consideradas independientemente una de la otra, como tú lo estás haciendo. La locución no tiene siquiera un sentido lógico.
> Lo único que yo comentaría de este hilo es ¿de veras son locuciones?


Buenas tardes _*Erreconerre*_,
La mayoría de veces quien mal entiende, mal responde. Mi pregunta era bastante clara y escueta, supongo: «*¿Cómo se podrían calificar estas dos locuciones?*», refiriéndome a «inmensa mayoría» y a «inmensa minoría». En ningún momento he hablado de separar locuciones ni mucho menos lo he hecho.
Si tú no las consideras locuciones, pues respeto tu opinión, pero yo sí las considero y así es como las he calificado al principio: […la *locución intensificadora*: *«inmensa mayoría»*…].
Un sinfín de buenas vibraciones.


----------



## oa2169

Para mí una inmensa mayoría está cerca del 99% y una inmensa minoría está por el 1%.

Me acuerdo de una discusión (bastante bizantina, por cierto) donde el tema era si se debía calificar de cinturita o cinturota a una medida en ese sitio del cuerpo humano correspondiente a 40 cm, teniendo en cuenta que la definición de cintura es "parte donde se *estrecha* el cuerpo humano, entre las costillas y las caderas".

De la misma manera, la "minoría" es más grande en cuanto su valor sea más pequeño.

¡Bobadas mías! Pero son en serio.

Un abrazo


----------



## Xiscomx

oa2169 said:


> Para mí una inmensa mayoría está cerca del 99% y una inmensa minoría está por el 1%.
> Me acuerdo de una discusión (bastante bizantina, por cierto) donde el tema era si se debía calificar de cinturita o cinturota a una medida en ese sitio del cuerpo humano correspondiente a 40 cm, teniendo en cuenta que la definición de cintura es "parte donde se *estrecha* el cuerpo humano, entre las costillas y las caderas".
> De la misma manera, la "minoría" es más grande en cuanto su valor sea más pequeño.
> ¡Bobadas mías! Pero son en serio. Un abrazo


Siento no estar de acuerdo contigo en ninguna de tus cuantificaciones.
Para resolver el problema ya hemos despejado unas cuantas incógnitas. Primero: Sabemos que la inmensa mayoría está cerca del 99%. Cerca del 99%, ¿puede ser, digamos, entre el 98.5% y el 99,5%? Entonces del 98,4% hacia abajo y del 99,6% para arriba no se podrá llamar inmensa mayoría. ¿Qué nombre daremos a esta magnitud alejada de la inmensa mayoría? [¿?]
¿Cómo se llamará lo que ya roce o llegue hasta el 100%? ¿La *supercalifragilisticoespialidosa inmensa mayoría*?
Por otro lado, la minoría jamás puede ser más grande a medida que su valor decrece sino todo lo contrario, la minoría se va haciendo más pequeña a medida que su valor disminuye. Esto está matemáticamente demostrado.
Posiblemente hayas querido decir una cosa y te ha salido la otra.
Un 100% de mi saludo


----------



## Ludaico

_¿Cómo se llamará lo que ya roce o llegue hasta el 100%?
*"A la búlgara"
*Saludos._


----------



## oa2169

Xiscomx said:


> Siento no estar de acuerdo contigo en ninguna de tus cuantificaciones.
> Para resolver el problema ya hemos despejado unas cuantas incógnitas. Primero: Sabemos que la inmensa mayoría está cerca del 99%. Cerca del 99%, ¿puede ser, digamos, entre el 98.5% y el 99,5%? Entonces del 98,4% hacia abajo y del 99,6% para arriba no se podrá llamar inmensa mayoría. ¿Qué nombre daremos a esta magnitud alejada de la inmensa mayoría? [¿?]
> ¿Cómo se llamará lo que ya roce o llegue hasta el 100%? ¿La *supercalifragilisticoespialidosa inmensa mayoría*?
> Por otro lado, la minoría jamás puede ser más grande a medida que su valor decrece sino todo lo contrario, la minoría se va haciendo más pequeña a medida que su valor disminuye. Esto está matemáticamente demostrado.
> Posiblemente hayas querido decir una cosa y te ha salido la otra.
> Un 100% de mi saludo



Otra vez me siento como si estuviera en Bizancio.

Besos.

Para Xiscomx:

Cambiemos "inmensa" por "total", entendiendo que "total" es,como su nombre lo indica, "todo".

Así las cosas, "total mayoría" sería el 100%. ¿Quieres decir que "total minoría" sería el 50%?.

¡Si así lo piensas estás loco! Total minoría es el 0%. Quiere decir que entre más pequeño sea el valor porcentual de la minoría, ésta (la minoría), será mayor.

Y sigo sintiéndome como si estuviera en Bizancio.

Abrazos.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Inmenso es un adjetivo calificativo, no cuantificativo. Una cosa puede ser inmensa solo por su importancia dentro de un contexto dado, no por su volumen comparativo. Una mayoría inmensa podría darse por un voto si, por ejemplo los comunistas ganaran la elección presidencial en Estados Unidos. No podrían medirse las consecuencias ni la importancia de este hecho. 
La inmensa minoría, análogamente, puede designar un núcleo de pocas personas que poseen alguna cualidad en grado sumo: una elite, los privilegiados. Pero es inmensa por su importancia. En Colombia, la emisora HJCK, el mundo en Bogotá, se llama a sí misma, lástima que con poca originalidad según veo, "una emisora para la inmensa minoría". Está dedicada a la música clásica y a las bellas letras.
Saludo.


----------



## oa2169

Cal inhibes said:


> Inmenso es un adjetivo calificativo, no cuantificativo. Una cosa puede ser inmensa solo por su importancia dentro de un contexto dado, no por su volumen comparativo. Una mayoría inmensa podría darse por un voto si, por ejemplo los comunistas ganaran la elección presidencial en Estados Unidos. No podrían medirse las consecuencias ni la importancia de este hecho.
> La inmensa minoría, análogamente, puede designar un núcleo de pocas personas que poseen alguna cualidad en grado sumo: una elite, los privilegiados. Pero es inmensa por su importancia. En Colombia, la emisora HJCK, el mundo en Bogotá, se llama a sí misma, lástima que con poca originalidad según veo, "una emisora para la inmensa minoría". Está dedicada a la música clásica y a las bellas letras.
> Saludo.



Me gusta tu concepto. "Inmensa minoría" sería entonces, "pocos, pero muy importantes".

Me gusta. ¡Salí de Bizancio!


----------



## pelus

Me da la impresión que la expresión "inmensa mayoría/minoría" se pone en boca de políticos porque alguien la 'pronunció'  y a los que le siguieron les fue tentador repetirla.

Inmensa minoría sería que no puede medirse.  No aporta disminución a esa minoría. No recarga lo menor de esa minoría.
Ahora inmensa mayoría ya estaría rayando en la totalidad. Pero como no es EL universo, siempre será menor que 100%. 

Me parece que el adjetivo va más con mayoría que con minoría.  A esta la desacomoda en su sentido intrínseco. Por lo menos para los votados 
Después de las elecciones se escucha con frecuencia "primera minoría"  ¿será la inmensa minoría?


----------



## Vampiro

oa2169 said:


> Y sigo sintiéndome como si estuviera en Bizancio.


La inmensa mayoría piensa lo mismo.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Esto se ha convertido en una inmensa minucia
Si nos atenemos al significado de 'incomensurable', 'no medible', carece de sentido hablar de inmensa mayoría/minoría, pues si algo no se ha medido no se puede afirmar que sea mayaría/minoría. 
Puede haber una inmensa multitud, pero no de una inmensa multitud de un milllón de personas.
Puede hablarse de una inmensa fortuna, pero no de una inmensa cuenta corriente.
Puede citarse una inmensa tontería, pero no de un número inmenso de tonterías. 
De esto último no quiero poner ejemplos, pero haberlos, haylos.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Esto se ha convertido en una inmensa minucia
> Si nos atenemos al significado de 'incomensurable', 'no medible', carece de sentido hablar de inmensa mayoría/minoría, pues si algo no se ha medido no se puede afirmar que sea mayaría/minoría.
> Puede haber una inmensa multitud, pero no de una inmensa multitud de un milllón de personas.
> Puede hablarse de una inmensa fortuna, pero no de una inmensa cuenta corriente.
> Puede citarse una inmensa tontería, pero no de un número inmenso de tonterías.
> De esto último no quiero poner ejemplos, pero haberlos, haylos.


“Inmenso” también significa “muy grande”, y en ese sentido está usado en la expresión, porque lo otro, según la mismísima RAE “_es epíteto propio de Dios y de sus atributos._”
Creo que huelga decir que nada más lejos de Dios que un político.
En cuanto a otras interpretaciones de la palabra, bueno, existe el libre albedrío, cada uno es libre de entender lo que quiera; pero si de retorcer el hilo se trata podemos estar hablando una semana, a mí es cuestión de que me tiren un fósforo, prendo como pasto seco.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ludaico said:


> _¿Cómo se llamará lo que ya roce o llegue hasta el 100%?
> *"A la búlgara"
> *Saludos._


Así es, muy cerca o muy lejos de Madrid. Aunque quizá no en Sofía.



Vampiro said:


> “Inmenso” también significa “muy grande”, y en ese sentido está usado en la expresión, porque lo otro, según la mismísima RAE “_es epíteto propio de Dios y de sus atributos._”
> Creo que huelga decir que nada más lejos de Dios que un político.
> En cuanto a otras interpretaciones de la palabra, bueno, existe el libre albedrío, cada uno es libre de entender lo que quiera; pero si de retorcer el hilo se trata podemos estar hablando una semana, a mí es cuestión de que me tiren un fósforo, prendo como pasto seco.
> _


Por eso dije 'Si nos atenemos a 'incomensurable' o 'no medible'.
Y si Dios está en todas partes (Catecismo del P. Astete), nada ni nadie, ni siquiera los polìiticos, puede estar lejos.


----------



## Xiscomx

oa2169 said:


> Para Xiscomx:
> Cambiemos "inmensa" por "total", entendiendo que "total" es,como su nombre lo indica, "todo".
> Así las cosas, "total mayoría" sería el 100%. ¿Quieres decir que "total minoría" sería el 50%?.
> ¡Si así lo piensas estás loco! Total minoría es el 0%. Quiere decir que entre más pequeño sea el valor porcentual de la minoría, ésta (la minoría), será mayor.
> Y sigo sintiéndome como si estuviera en Bizancio. Abrazos.


 
Buenos tardes *oa2169*,
Te aseguro que este hilo no trata de averiguar «el sexo de los ángeles» aunque inmenso tenga visos celestiales. Que me mandes al psiquiátrico en una «inmensa barbaridad» y te aseguro que no me siento ofendido ni te conmino a pedirme disculpas.
Vamos a ver si consigo sacarte del fórum bizantino en el que tú solita te has metido.

Si alguien no demuestra lo contrario, «inmenso/inmensa», como ya he dicho en el HI, expresa una inmensurable magnitud, que no se puede medir, que es infinita, que no tiene fin, como la esencia de Dios, y «total» sí tiene la posibilidad de ser medido, mientras no te metas en las divagaciones del _Big Bang_, la teoría de la relatividad o empeñarte en medir la concentración de masa y el campo gravitatorio que se genera en los agujeros negros, pero cuando te refieres al 100% de algo no deberías decir «total mayoría» sino «mayoría absoluta», término conciso y exacto. Una mayoría al igual que una minoría, siempre se pueden medir con respecto a un todo. «Mayoría absoluta», ya sabes lo que es, y una «mayoría pírrica», podría ser el 50,01%, y el espacio existente entre ambos extremos podrían ser los manidos conceptos: «gran mayoría», «amplia mayoría», «respetable mayoría», «suficiente mayoría», etc., pero jamás una inmensurable «inmensa mayoría» cuando ya conocemos los parámetros en que se mueve esta «inmensa mayoría» dejando de ser inmensa y convirtiéndose en localizable y medible.

En cambio, pasando al extremo inferior, la distancia a medir se encuentra entre el 0,01% y el 49,99% [piensa que el 50% sería el empate y posiblemente significara la repetición de la votación en el caso de estar hablando de recuento de votos] y los conceptos que se podrían barajar serían: «pírrica minoría», «mínima minoría», «minoría suficiente», «minoría respetable», etc., pero jamás una inconmensurable «inmensa minoría» cuando ya conocemos los parámetros en que se mueve esta «inmensa minoría».

Lo que dices a continuación del exabrupto que me lanzas: «Total minoría es el 0%»; es un disparate, como igualmente lo sería decir lo contrario «Total minoría es el 100%». El 0% de un todo es la inexistencia, la nada, por lo que se puede decir que lo opuesto a «mayoría absoluta» es la «minoría inexistente».

Para finalizar, simplemente resaltarte lo absurda que resulta tu frase: «Quiere decir que entre más pequeño sea el valor porcentual de la minoría, ésta (la minoría), será mayor.»
Resulta tan absurda como si digo: «Cuánto mayor sea el valor porcentual de la mayoría, ésta (la mayoría), será menor».
¿Comprendes ahora que la minoría, partiendo de este hipotético 0,01%, a medida que vaya subiendo hacia su tope, el 49,99%, será una minoría siempre mayor?

Espero, de corazón, que hayas comprendido mis argumentaciones y te ruego, de antemano, que sepas disculparme si en algún momento te sientes ofendida, que en ningún momento ha sido mi intención.


----------



## Lurrezko

Xiscomx said:


> pero cuando te refieres al 100% de algo no deberías decir «total mayoría» sino «mayoría absoluta», término conciso y exacto.



Lamento discrepar, pero el término *mayoría absoluta* tiene en efecto un sentido conciso y exacto: la mitad más uno de lo que se trata de medir. La idea de que el 100% de algo sea una mayoría (total, absoluta, o como se la quiera llamar), no tiene sentido, en mi opinión. *Mayoría*, por la esencia de su significado, implica un reverso, una minoría. El 100% de algo es su totalidad. Por poner un caso obvio, cuando se da un premio con el voto afirmativo del jurado en pleno, no se da por mayoría de ningún tipo, sino por *unanimidad*.

En cuanto al asunto, yo también veo en el par *inmensa mayoría* una hipérbole, un uso puramente enfático y no literal, si bien es cierto que se suele añadir por pura inercia y no añade nada al sustantivo, perdiendo así la utilidad que pueda tener, como ocurre con _avanzado estado de descomposición_, por ejemplo.

Un saludo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lurrezko said:


> Lamento discrepar, pero el término *mayoría absoluta* tiene en efecto un sentido conciso y exacto: la mitad más uno de lo que se trata de medir. La idea de que el 100% de algo sea una mayoría (total, absoluta, o como se la quiera llamar), no tiene sentido, en mi opinión. *Mayoría*, por la esencia de su significado, implica un reverso, una minoría. El 100% de algo es su totalidad. Por poner un caso obvio, cuando se da un premio con el voto afirmativo del jurado en pleno, no se da por mayoría de ningún tipo, sino por *unanimidad*.
> 
> En cuanto al asunto, yo también veo en el par *inmensa mayoría* una hipérbole, un uso puramente enfático y no literal, si bien es cierto que se suele añadir por pura inercia y no añade nada al sustantivo, perdiendo así la utilidad que pueda tener, como ocurre con _avanzado estado de descomposición_, por ejemplo.
> 
> Un saludo


Inmensa mayoría, inmensa minoría, inmenso empate. Inmensa inmensidad.
Coincido con la (inmensa) mayoría de lo que dice Lurrezko, y no con una (inmensa) minoría, y me refiero al _avanzado estado de descomposición_. Una sustancia, una sociedad. un imperio que entra en descomposición, se encuentra en estado de descomposición; tiempo despues, la descomposición se ha acentuado, y tiene sentido decir que esa sustancia, esa sociedad, ese imperio se encuentra en avanzado estado de descomposición. 
O eso creo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Inmensa mayoría, inmensa minoría, inmenso empate. Inmensa inmensidad.
> Coincido con la (inmensa) mayoría de lo que dice Lurrezko, y no con una (inmensa) minoría, y me refiero al _avanzado estado de descomposición_. Una sustancia, una sociedad. un imperio que entra en descomposición, se encuentra en estado de descomposición; tiempo despues, la descomposición se ha acentuado, y tiene sentido decir que esa sustancia, esa sociedad, ese imperio se encuentra en avanzado estado de descomposición.
> O eso creo.



Lo que quería decir, don Manuel, es que cuando uno oye en las noticias que encuentran un cadáver al cabo de tres días de su desaparición, el cuerpo aparece en avanzado estado de descomposición; si lo encuentran a los quince días, lo mismo. Al parecer, nunca se encuentra un cadáver en estado de descomposición, a secas. Ese *avanzado* se suele añadir por inercia, y acaba por no significar nada. Tengo la impresión, quizá errada, de que algo similar ocurre con la _inmensa mayoría_, una pareja que baila junta por pura costumbre.

Un saludo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lurrezko said:


> Lo que quería decir, don Manuel, es que cuando uno oye en las noticias que encuentran un cadáver al cabo de tres días de su desaparición, el cuerpo aparece en avanzado estado de descomposición; si lo encuentran a los quince días, lo mismo. Al parecer, nunca se encuentra un cadáver en estado de descomposición, a secas. Ese *avanzado* se suele añadir por inercia, y acaba por no significar nada. Tengo la impresión, quizá errada, de que algo similar ocurre con la _inmensa mayoría_, una pareja que baila junta por pura costumbre.
> Un saludo



Vista la explicación, Señor de la Tierra, la coinicidencia es para la más inmensa mayoría, llamada también totalidad.


----------



## pelus

> ...suele añadir por inercia, y acaba por no significar nada. ...



Tal cual, por eso en #20 escribí: 





> porque alguien la 'pronunció' y a los que le siguieron les fue tentador repetirla.


...


> ...es para la más inmensa mayoría, llamada también totalidad.



La gran, o inmensa, o enorme mayoría no es la totalidad.  Por más que se le acerque. 
Es como los límites en Análisis Matemático, un fenómeno, o una magnitud  *"tiende a"*   pero nunca se iguala.
Nunca toma ese valor.


----------



## flljob

Y lo opuesto a 'inmensa mayoría' ¿no será 'ínfima minoría? Pero decir 'la ínfima minoría me suena raro; tendría que ser 'una ínfima minoría', ¿o no?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues claro, D. flljob: se está magreando una expresión que al fin y al cabo viene a ser lo mismo que "casi/prácticamente todos": 'La inmensa mayoría de hombres orinan de pie'. Por contra, "casi nadie/ningún" tiene que ser 'ínfima minoría': 'Una ínfima minoría de mujeres sabe leer un mapa de carreteras', por ejemplo.
¿No?


----------



## pelus

> 'Una ínfima minoría de mujeres sabe leer un mapa de carreteras'



Urge corregir esa expresión que traerá confusión al tema que se discute, por faltar a la Verdad:

'Una ínfima minoría de mujeres *no* sabe leer un mapa de carreteras'.


----------



## Xiscomx

Lurrezko said:


> Lamento discrepar, pero el término *mayoría absoluta* tiene en efecto un sentido conciso y exacto: la mitad más uno de lo que se trata de medir. La idea de que el 100% de algo sea una mayoría (total, absoluta, o como se la quiera llamar), no tiene sentido, en mi opinión. *Mayoría*, por la esencia de su significado, implica un reverso, una minoría. El 100% de algo es su totalidad. Por poner un caso obvio, cuando se da un premio con el voto afirmativo del jurado en pleno, no se da por mayoría de ningún tipo, sino por *unanimidad*.
> En cuanto al asunto, yo también veo en el par *inmensa mayoría* una hipérbole, un uso puramente enfático y no literal, si bien es cierto que se suele añadir por pura inercia y no añade nada al sustantivo, perdiendo así la utilidad que pueda tener, como ocurre con _avanzado estado de descomposición_, por ejemplo. Un saludo


 
Muy buenos días Sr. _*Lurrezko*_,
Usted y yo no discrepamos, al menos en esta ocasión, sino que coincidimos, exceptuando unos ligeros matices.
Tenemos, como usted bien dice, un todo, el 100%, digamos el ciento por ciento [la totalidad] de posibles votantes, que nunca podrá ser catalogada como «mayoría absoluta» hasta que no se haya sometido a votación cualquier asunto y haber obtenido un resultado. Aquí entra «la mayoría absoluta» que no es ni más ni menos que el baremo obtenido en la votación. Supongamos que del 100% disponible de votantes solo acuden a ejercer su voto el 20%, entonces si el baremo coincide con la totalidad de los votos obtenidos, podemos decir, sin temor a equivocarnos, que ha habido una «mayoría absoluta», una mayoría absoluta de los votos presentados, no de los votos en potencia. Esta mayoría absoluta también se puede llamar «unanimidad», pero ojo, unanimidad en cuanto a los votos obtenidos, no a los votos en potencia que figuraban antes de de reunión, junta o asamblea.
Al igual que a usted nunca se le ocurriría calificar esta unanimidad como «inmensa unanimidad», lo mismo me ocurre a mí al denunciar el uso y abuso que se hace con el vocablo «inmenso/inmensa», que como usted también dice, no es más que una mera hipérbole. Como he dicho al principio de mi HI, estoy harto de oír a nuestros políticos, todos, decir: «La inmensa mayoría de los españoles…». A nuestros cronistas: «La inmensa multitud concentrada en la Plaza de San Pedro…». Uno puede abstraerse y decir: «La inmensidad de los océanos», «la inmensidad de la altiplanicie de Nazca», pero de esto a lo otro existe un abismo.
Siempre es un placer dialogar con usted.
Buen fin de semana para todos los forenses y amigos.


----------



## Jonno

Yo no diría que entre ese concepto tuyo de mayoría absoluta y el verdadero (la mitad de los votos más uno) haya "ligeros matices".

Y respecto a "inmensa mayoría" creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que se abusa de la expresión hasta el absurdo. Pero no me parece razonable para el debate que te agarres a la acepción "infinito" si inmenso también quiere decir "muy grande", y no veo que no se puedan aplicar grados al concepto de mayoría.


----------



## Xiscomx

Jonno said:


> Yo no diría que entre ese concepto tuyo de mayoría absoluta y el verdadero (la mitad de los votos más uno) haya "ligeros matices".
> Y respecto a "inmensa mayoría" creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que se abusa de la expresión hasta el absurdo. Pero no me parece razonable para el debate que te agarres a la acepción "infinito" si inmenso también quiere decir "muy grande", y no veo que no se puedan aplicar grados al concepto de mayoría.


 
Buenos días _*Jonno*__:_
No pretendo entrar en polémica contigo, pero creo que no has leído o no has interpretado adecuadamente los hilos de esta madeja.
Una «mayoría absoluta» y una «minoría» respetable o suficiente, o lo que quieras, siempre tienen un referente o parámetro que posibilita su medición o comprensión, lo que no ocurre con: muy grande, enorme, súper grande, inmenso, etc.
No sé si comprendes que una «mayoría absoluta» puede abarcar desde, en números redondos, el 51% hasta el 100% de cualquier cosa sometida a escrutinio.
En cuanto a tu segunda apreciación, y que respeto, sobre «inmenso = muy grande = infinito», solo te remito al DRAE que los _acepciona_ así:
*inmenso, sa. **1.* adj. Muy grande o muy difícil de medir o contar. *2.* adj. Que no tiene medida, infinito o ilimitado; y en este sentido es epíteto propio de Dios y de sus atributos.
Y con lo cual no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo en ninguna de sus definiciones por ser demasiado imprecisas.
Si «inmenso» es equiparable a «muy grande», entonces a qué podremos equiparar «muchísimo más grande», «súper más grande», etc. Y si de «inmenso» decimos «más inmenso» o cualquier otra barbaridad que se te ocurra, entonces sí convertiríamos nuestros puntos de vista en una discusión bizantina, como nos decía *oa2169*.
Y que el DRAE diga: «Que no tiene medida, infinito o ilimitado; y en este sentido es epíteto propio de Dios y de sus atributos.» es una docta memez, y que si quieres que te lo explique, mándame un mensaje privado, para no vulnerar las reglas del WR foro.
Un inmenso saludo para todos.


----------



## Jonno

Creo que subestimas mi entendimiento.

¿Tu problema es con la segunda acepción de "inmenso"? También me parece una memez la coletilla de Dios y sus atributos... pero es que aparte del abuso periodístico de "inmensa" con "mayoría" no veo ningún problema en su uso correcto, puesto que lo que se aplica es la primera acepción y no la segunda. Por tanto ¿por qué estamos hablando de esa segunda? Haber abierto un tema sobre "inmenso,a" y no sobre "inmensa mayoría".

Y si lo que te molesta es esa imprecisión de la primera acepción, lo es tanto o tan poco como pequeño, grande, mucho, enorme... Porque no son expresiones matemáticas medibles, son subjetivas e imprecisas por si mismas. ¿Qué razón hay para no aplicarlo a una mayoría? Dices que "mayoría absoluta" tiene un referente. Claro, ya lo hemos dicho: debe superar en un voto la mitad de los votos válidos, y a efectos prácticos da lo mismo que sea del 51 o del 100% porque el resultado de la votación no cambia. Pero eso no impide que la diferencia pueda ser por la mínima de 1 solo voto, por unanimidad o por cualquier porcentaje intermedio, y quien quiera expresar esa diferencia lo haga usando "pequeña", "grande" o "inmensa" si le place. ¿O es que tampoco admites "gran mayoría" por impreciso? En ese caso haber abierto un tema sobre cuantificación de mayorías.

En definitiva, que "inmensa mayoría" puede ser una expresión prostituida por los periodistas y puede que nos dé nauseas, pero es válida como cualquier otra similar.


----------



## Xiscomx

_Hola __*Jonno*__:_


Jonno said:


> Creo que subestimas mi entendimiento.


Nada más alejado de mi intención que el ofenderte y si así te has sentido te pido mis sinceras disculpas. La próxima vez, que por cierto ya es esta, salpicaré de dubitativos mis argumentaciones si así te place más.


Jonno said:


> …aparte del abuso periodístico de "inmensa" con "mayoría" no veo ningún problema en su uso correcto, puesto que lo que se aplica es la primera acepción y no la segunda. Por tanto ¿por qué estamos hablando de esa segunda? Haber abierto un tema sobre "inmenso,a" y no sobre "inmensa mayoría".


El título de la madeja es: «inmensa mayoría / inmensa minoría», porque, parece ser, que si las cosas no son inmensas no llaman la atención, y consta de cuatro preguntas, posiblemente, muy básicas:
_1)    _¿Puede algo, que habiendo sido constatado ya como «mayoría», elevar a un rango superior ésta»?  
_2)    _Su presidente, en un momento dado, dice*: «La inmensa mayoría de los votantes han optado por…»* ¿Cambiaría en algo esta arenga si dijera*: «La mayoría de los votantes han optado por…»*?
3)    En contraposición, ¿podría existir una* «inmensa minoría»*?
4)    ¿Cómo se podrían calificar estas dos locuciones?
Todas las preguntas han sido ampliamente discutidas, pero, quizá, ninguna contestada.
Algunos forenses han preferido _chicuelinear_ la respuesta y optar por otros vocablos, pero son muy libres de hacerlo, faltaría más.
No tengo ningún problema con las dos acepciones que “desvirtua” el DRAE, ellos también son muy libres de expresarlo como su buen hacer les dicte. Y tampoco entro en la disyuntiva de que la utilización de «inmensa mayoría» sea correcta o no, solo indico que estoy hasta el colodrillo de escucharlo por todas partes.


Jonno said:


> …Y si lo que te molesta es esa imprecisión de la primera acepción, lo es tanto o tan poco como pequeño, grande, mucho, enorme... Porque no son expresiones matemáticas medibles, son subjetivas e imprecisas por si mismas. ¿Qué razón hay para no aplicarlo a una mayoría?
> ... ¿O es que tampoco admites "gran mayoría" por impreciso? En ese caso haber abierto un tema sobre cuantificación de mayorías.


En cuanto a la primera acepción que parece traerte de cabeza: _«_*inmenso, sa. **1.* adj. Muy grande o muy difícil de medir o contar.», solo repetirte que analices con mucha atención la expresión «muy difícil de medir o contar» y que percibas que solo indica una dificultad no una imposibilidad, y precisamente era a eso a lo que me refería al tildar de docta memez el enunciado de la DRAE. «Inmenso» y «muy grande» no son equiparables ni sinónimos, siempre desde mi punto de vista y por la explicación del DRAE.
Date cuenta que tú también te estás apartando del tema origen.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

Jonno said:


> En definitiva, que "inmensa mayoría" puede ser una expresión prostituida por los periodistas y puede que nos dé nauseas, pero es válida como cualquier otra similar.


A mí no me molesta y no considero que esté prostituída por nadie.
Tiene validez, es correcta y presta su utilidad en un campo como el de la política, que fue el ejemplo dado en la consulta inicial.
Eso de que ha perdido valor, que no significa nada y que la copiaron como los monos... las pinzas, es una palabra cuidadosamente elegida cuando de discursos políticos se trata, ¿o se creen que todo es improvisación en ese campo? (los resultados pueden ser no muy felices, pero ese es otro tema)



Xiscomx said:


> Ejemplo: En el país de _Tontonia_ se ha alcanzado la mayoría con el 80% de los votos. Su presidente, en un momento dado, dice: *«La inmensa mayoría de los votantes han optado por…»* ¿Cambiaría en algo esta arenga si dijera: *«La mayoría de los votantes han optado por…»*?


Reitero lo dicho, en otras palabras: si en una eleción presidencial un candidato gana por dos votos, se cuidará mucho de decir "hemos ganado por inmensa mayoría", porque sus rivales politicos lo despedazarían; si en cambio gana por un modesto 10 %, bueno, ya utilizará con más confianza expresiones como "la gran mayoría ha aprobado nuestra propuesta" (siempre "nuestra", para no caer sólo en la rodada), y si gana por un apabullante 25%, no desperdiciará oportunidad de decir que "la inmensa mayoría de los tontonios votó por nuestra candidatura"

En cuanto a "inmensa minoría", me van a disculpar, pero es la inmensa memez en este hilo.
_


----------



## Jonno

> 1) ¿Puede algo, que habiendo sido constatado ya como «mayoría», elevar a un rango superior ésta»?


Sin ninguna duda, pero no se trata de un rango superior a la mayoría sino de grados dentro de la mayoría.

En cuanto al análisis que me pides es muy sencillo: pone "muy grande *o*..."

Y es que incluso aunque en el DRAE pusiera "muy grande *y*..." uno de los usos de "inmenso", según la _inmensa mayoría_  de participantes en este tema, es "muy grande".

Por tanto si unimos que puede haber distintas magnitudes de mayoría a que "inmenso" es una de ellas, tenemos que "inmensa mayoría" es aceptable.

Las escasas veces que he visto  la expresión "inmensa minoría" ha sido usada intencionadamente con un sentido concreto, que también puede ser válido. Por ejemplo, una emisora de televisión utilizó la frase publicitaria "para una inmensa minoría" juntando los conceptos de popularidad y exclusividad. O en caso de una votación ganada por mayoría simple, la opción ganadora puede tener una pequeña parte de los votos mientras que la perdedora tener en conjunto una mayoría de votos. En ese caso se podría hablar figuradamente de una minoría (las opciones perdedoras) pero muy grande en cuanto a que tienen la mayor parte de los votos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Respondo a las cuatro preguntas de Xixcomx, evitando los calificativos como absoluta o abrumadora: 1) ¿Puede algo, que habiendo sido constatado ya como «mayoría», elevar a un rango superior ésta»? . Sí, la unanimidad 2) Su presidente, en un momento dado, dice: «La inmensa mayoría de los votantes han optado por…» ¿Cambiaría en algo esta arenga si dijera: «La mayoría de los votantes han optado por…»? . No, pero yo si cambiaría algo, haciendo concordar el verbo con 'La mayoría', que es singular.  3) En contraposición, ¿podría existir una «inmensa minoría»? - Sí, aunque no se califique así. Me refiero a la 'minoría silenciosa', que puede calificarse así no solo por ser muy, muy grande, sino que además no puede medirse. 4) ¿Cómo se podrían calificar estas dos locuciones? - De innecesarias, pues hay formas menos controvertidas de decir lo que con 'inmensa' se quiere decir.


----------



## Xiscomx

Cal inhibes said:


> Inmenso es un adjetivo calificativo, no cuantificativo. Una cosa puede ser inmensa solo por su importancia dentro de un contexto dado, no por su volumen comparativo.





Erreconerre said:


> Si son locuciones, como tú dices, no hay nada que comentar. Las palabras que componen una locución no pueden ser consideradas independientemente una de la otra, como tú lo estás haciendo. La locución no tiene siquiera un sentido lógico.
> Lo único que yo comentaría de este hilo es ¿de veras son locuciones?


Por favor *Cal*, no pongas en tu vuela pluma definiciones que no he plasmado en ningún hilo de esta madeja. [Y a ti *Erre*, te incluyo en esta argumentación como ampliación a mi hilo #13.]
Posiblemente te hayas quedado un poco corto al calificar únicamente a «*inmenso/a*» como un adjetivo calificativo, porque, si nadie demuestra lo contrario, «*inmenso/a*» también podría ser considerado como [ver DRAE]: adjetivo [abundacional, determinativo, positivo, superlativo absoluto y superlativo relativo].
Por otra parte «*mayoría*» es un nombre. Si unimos ambos resulta la «*inmensa mayoría*» en litigio, y esto forma, al menos para mí y como ya he dicho, una «*locución intensificadora*» [ver DRAE], o «*cuantificadora*», e incluso «*sustantiva*» si hace las veces.
En mi humilde entender, pienso que por el uso que se da, en los últimos lustros, a «*inmensa mayoría*», la ha convertido en «una locución pluriverbal de forma fija que se inserta en el habla como una pieza única...», como dice María Moliner.
En cuanto a «*inmensa minoría*», parece ser, según la inmensa mayoría de opiniones de los forenses, que se trata de una bobería y despropósito, exceptuando las similitudes metafóricas apuntadas por *Quiviscumque* [#8]: «(_Con la inmensa minoría_) la sección de crítica literaria que en el diario El Sol publicó JRJ»; y *Cal inhibes* [#18]: En Colombia, la emisora HJCK se llama a sí misma «Una emisora para la inmensa minoría». Ambas derrochan una sabia ironía y, en su contexto, considero, que están excelentemente elegidas por su originalidad y frescura.
Me aplacenta participar en este multicultural mundo que ha creado WR, alimentado por todos día a día y que, sin darnos cuenta, hemos formado «*la más inmensa academia*» que pueda existir. Este foro se ha convertido en una inagotable y enriquecedora fuente de aprendizaje de conocimientos y vivencias, y que a pesar de sus acaloradas discrepancias y controversias siempre impera la bonhomía y, quizá lo más importante, libre de _pelmatozoides_.


----------



## Xiscomx

Manuel G. Rey said:


> …1) ¿Puede algo, que habiendo sido constatado ya como «mayoría», elevar a un rango superior ésta»? — Sí, la unanimidad.


Tu aserto no es consecuente con su significado ya expuesto en el hilo #34: «…ha habido una «mayoría absoluta», una mayoría absoluta de los votos presentados, no de los votos en potencia. Esta mayoría absoluta también se puede llamar «unanimidad», pero ojo, unanimidad en cuanto a los votos obtenidos, no a los votos en potencia que figuraban antes de de reunión, junta o asamblea.» 


Manuel G. Rey said:


> …2) Su presidente, en un momento dado, dice: «La inmensa mayoría de los votantes han optado por…» ¿Cambiaría en algo esta arenga si dijera: «La mayoría de los votantes han optado por…»? — No, pero yo si cambiaría algo, haciendo concordar el verbo con 'La mayoría', que es singular.


De acuerdo. Tú lo cambiarías por la concordancia entre «mayoría/ha optado» y me parece correcto, pero yo hago la concordancia con «mayoría de los votantes/han optado», refiriéndome a los votantes que es plural. ¿Còmo dirías tú: «La mayoría de los cien mil votantes…»? ¿Ha optado? ¿Han optado? ¿O ambas indistintamente?
Y esta otra: «La mayoría de los votantes locales…» ¿Ha votado? ¿Han votado? ¿O ambas indistintamente?
O si en estas también utilizarías el singular: «La mayoría de los posibles votantes españoles ya *están aburridos* de la actual campaña» o acaso te suena mejor así: «La mayoría de los posibles votantes españoles ya *está aburrida* de la actual campaña». No me cabe la menor duda que ambas son correctas, pero siempre según mi criterio.
En todas estas frases, la utilización del singular o plural depende de la pregunta que hagas a la oración:
¿Quién ha optado, [quién está [aburrida]? — La mayoría.
¿Quiénes han optado, [quiénes están aburridos]? — Los votantes.
Y para terminar esta 2ª respuesta, ¿podrías construir la siguiente frase en singular según la reconvención que me has hecho y decir que te suena bien?:
_*«En el año1963, la mayoría de los votantes eran prósperos y autosatisfechos».*_


Manuel G. Rey said:


> …3) En contraposición, ¿podría existir una «inmensa minoría»? — Sí, aunque no se califique así. Me refiero a la 'minoría silenciosa', que puede calificarse así no solo por ser muy, muy grande, sino que además no puede medirse.


Pues no. Y no cambies al tema de la «minoría silenciosa» porque esta es susceptible de ser medida; si acaso habla de la «inmensa minoría silenciosa» que resulta ser una perogrullada. Te aconsejo des un repaso a todos los hilos y en especial el #25 y el #42.


Manuel G. Rey said:


> …4) ¿Cómo se podrían calificar estas dos locuciones? — De innecesarias, pues hay formas menos controvertidas de decir lo que con 'inmensa' se quiere decir.


Afirmativo y totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
Una inmensa salud para todos y también una inmensa ausencia de problemas para todas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Xiscomx said:


> Tu aserto no es consecuente con su significado ya expuesto en el hilo #34: «…ha habido una «mayoría absoluta», una mayoría absoluta de los votos presentados, no de los votos en potencia. Esta mayoría absoluta también se puede llamar «unanimidad», pero ojo, unanimidad en cuanto a los votos obtenidos, no a los votos en potencia que figuraban antes de de reunión, junta o asamblea.»


_Respondo: Participo en un órgano de gobierno y cuando sobre una  propuesta hay debate, se somete a votación; la propuesta puede no ser  aprobada, ser aprobada por mayoría -con votos en contra y/o  abstenciones- o por unanimidad -sin votos en contra ni abstenciones- y  valoro que la unanimidad es de rango superior a la mayoría, con  importantes consecuencias prácticas: en caso de unanimidad ninguno de  los votantes puede impugnar el acuerdo.
Cuestión formal:_ _Un aserto mío no es consecuente __si no guarda correspondencia lógica con lo que yo mismo he dicho o con lo que he asentido, pero no deja de serlo por no ser coincidente con uno tuyo.  _



> De acuerdo. Tú lo cambiarías por la concordancia entre «mayoría/ha optado» y me parece correcto, pero yo hago la concordancia con «mayoría de los votantes/han optado», refiriéndome a los votantes que es plural. ¿Còmo dirías tú: «La mayoría de los cien mil votantes…»? ¿Ha optado? ¿Han optado? ¿O ambas indistintamente?
> Y esta otra: «La mayoría de los votantes locales…» ¿Ha votado? ¿Han votado? ¿O ambas indistintamente?
> O si en estas también utilizarías el singular: «La mayoría de los posibles votantes españoles ya *están aburridos* de la actual campaña» o acaso te suena mejor así: «La mayoría de los posibles votantes españoles ya *está aburrida* de la actual campaña». No me cabe la menor duda que ambas son correctas, pero siempre según mi criterio.
> En todas estas frases, la utilización del singular o plural depende de la pregunta que hagas a la oración:
> ¿Quién ha optado, [quién está [aburrida]? — La mayoría.
> ¿Quiénes han optado, [quiénes están aburridos]? — Los votantes.
> Y para terminar esta 2ª respuesta, ¿podrías construir la siguiente frase en singular según la reconvención que me has hecho y decir que te suena bien?:
> _*«En el año1963, la mayoría de los votantes eran prósperos y autosatisfechos».*_


_Respondo: Me parece muy bien. Subrayo que dije  'yo sí cambiaría'  porque sigo utilizando la concordancia en singular, - también en los  casos sobre los que preguntas- aunque sé que la concordancia en plural  ha sido aceptada y por tanto hay libertad de opción. Por más que la  línea divisoria no es muy clara, usaría el verbo en plural cuando el  primer sustantivo ha sido gramaticalizado como una locución  determinativa y el núcleo sintáctico es el segundo sustantivo, precedido  por la preposción 'de', por ejemplo 'Multitud de votantes optaron  por...'_



> Pues no. Y no cambies al tema de la «minoría silenciosa» porque esta es susceptible de ser medida; si acaso habla de la «inmensa minoría silenciosa» que resulta ser una perogrullada. Te aconsejo des un repaso a todos los hilos y en especial el #25 y el #42.


_Respondo: A tu pregunta sobre la posibilidad de existencia de  una 'inmensa minoría' contesto poniendo el ejemplo de una 'minoría  silenciosa' (aunque debí decir 'inmensa minoría silenciosa') así que no  veo que eso sea cambiar de tema, ni entiendo porque dices que es una  perogrullada, pues una minoría silenciosa puede ser o no inmensa, usando  inmensa por muy grande. Incidentalmente, he repasado el #25 y el #42 y  no sé a que te refieres. ¿Quizá a que no tiene es, digamos, lógico  hablar de 'inmensas minorías'? Bueno, sobre eso coincidimos. En cuanto a  la posibilidad de medir la minoría silenciosa, no la niego, pero la  dificultad de hacerlo supongo que es disuasoria, pues no tengo noticia  de que se haya hecho alguna vez._



> Afirmativo y totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
> Una inmensa salud para todos y también una inmensa ausencia de problemas para todas.


_Respondo: Me congratulo de concordar sin reservas en un 25 % de los cuatro puntos.
Feliz y luminosa semana próxima, para todas y todos._


----------



## Xiscomx

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Participo en un órgano de gobierno y cuando sobre una propuesta hay debate, se somete a votación; la propuesta puede no ser aprobada, ser aprobada por mayoría -con votos en contra y/o abstenciones- o por unanimidad -sin votos en contra ni abstenciones- y valoro que la unanimidad es de rango superior a la mayoría, con importantes consecuencias prácticas: en caso de unanimidad ninguno de los votantes puede impugnar el acuerdo*.*


El hecho de participar en un órgano de gobierno no añade ni mengua valor a tus opiniones como tampoco cohíbe ni envalentona al escuchador. ¿Que podría ser un valor añadido? Pues quizá sí. Me asombra mucho que manejándote en este mundillo te hayas olvidado de la «mayoría absoluta», sueño ambicioso de todo político que se precie. Te remito a #34 y el reciente #43 en donde ya he expuesto mi parecer sobre la equivalencia «mayoría absoluta = unanimidad», pero acepto que tú no lo contemples de igual forma. Ahí fuera está el mundo para gustos.


Manuel G. Rey said:


> Respondo al 2) de Xiscomx #43: Me parece muy bien. Subrayo que dije 'yo sí cambiaría' porque sigo utilizando la concordancia en singular, - también en los casos sobre los que preguntas- aunque sé que la concordancia en plural ha sido aceptada y por tanto hay libertad de opción. Por más que la línea divisoria no es muy clara, usaría el verbo en plural cuando el primer sustantivo ha sido gramaticalizado como una locución determinativa y el núcleo sintáctico es el segundo sustantivo, precedido por la preposición 'de', por ejemplo 'Multitud de votantes optaron por...'*.*


Ya vamos empatados (1 – 1).


Manuel G. Rey said:


> Respondo al 3) de Xiscomx #43: A tu pregunta sobre la posibilidad de existencia de una 'inmensa minoría' contesto poniendo el ejemplo de una 'minoría silenciosa' (aunque debí decir 'inmensa minoría silenciosa') así que no veo que eso sea cambiar de tema, ni entiendo porque dices que es una perogrullada, pues una minoría silenciosa puede ser o no inmensa, *usando inmensa por muy grande*. Incidentalmente, he repasado el #25 y el #42 y no sé a qué te refieres. *¿Quizá a que no tiene es, digamos, lógico hablar de 'inmensas minorías'?* Bueno, sobre eso coincidimos. En cuanto a la posibilidad de medir la minoría silenciosa, no la niego, pero la dificultad de hacerlo supongo que es disuasoria, pues no tengo noticia de que se haya hecho alguna vez* .*


Vuelves a caer en el error de comparar «inmenso = muy grande» [ver negrita roja]. También he dado, ampliamente mi parecer, en #36 y #38 en especial, y aconsejo leer todos los anteriores y posteriores para no tener que andar repitiendo siempre lo mismo. Por cierto, tu pregunta subrayada y resaltada en negrita, me resulta incomprensible lo que me impide poder responderla adecuadamente.
Aquí ya vamos (1 – 2) a favor de la coincidencia.


Manuel G. Rey said:


> Respondo al 4) de Xiscomx #43: Me congratulo de concordar sin reservas en un 25% de los cuatro puntos.


Si las matemáticas, las integrales y las derivadas no me fallan, coincidimos en un 75% [en la 2, en la 3 y en la 4], 3 de 4 posibles], pero claro las matemáticas que manejan los políticos son inmensamente distintas a las utilizadas por la inmensa gran mayoría del resto de los mortales.
Te mando un saludo muy cordial con mi sombrero de copa.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

> Xiscomx said:
> 
> 
> 
> El hecho de participar en un órgano de gobierno no añade ni mengua valor a tus opiniones como tampoco cohíbe ni envalentona al escuchador. ¿Que podría ser un valor añadido? Pues quizá sí. Me asombra mucho que manejándote en este mundillo te hayas olvidado de la «mayoría absoluta», sueño ambicioso de todo político que se precie. Te remito a #34 y el reciente #43 en donde ya he expuesto mi parecer sobre la equivalencia «mayoría absoluta = unanimidad», pero acepto que tú no lo contemples de igual forma. Ahí fuera está el mundo para gustos.
> 
> 
> 
> Parece que has interpretado la mención de un órgano de gobierno como jactancia o argumento de autoridad, de dudosa fuerza, pues al no decir cual es, bien podría tratarse  del mundillo de una comunidad de vecinos. Mi intención fue la de dar más claridad a la explicación de la diferencia que sostengo que hay entre mayoría absoluta (“La *mayoría absoluta* es, matemáticamente, una mayoría con más de la mitad de los votos de los miembros que componen el órgano en cuestión”, Wikipedia) y unanimidad (“Acuerdo común de todos los miembros de un grupo de personas”. Diccionario Manual de la Lengua Española Vox) y un valor extra de la segunda. Si tu parecer es diferente, podría ser que tuvieses mayoría absoluta, pero ya ves que no logras unanimidad.​
> 
> 
> 
> Ya vamos empatados (1 – 1).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lo celebro.​
> 
> 
> 
> Vuelves a caer en el error de comparar «inmenso = muy grande» [ver negrita roja]. También he dado, ampliamente mi parecer, en #36 y #38 en especial, y aconsejo leer todos los anteriores y posteriores para no tener que andar repitiendo siempre lo mismo. Por cierto, tu pregunta subrayada y resaltada en negrita, me resulta incomprensible lo que me impide poder responderla adecuadamente.
> Aquí ya vamos (1 – 2) a favor de la coincidencia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dos errores míos. a) No me expresé con claridad porque al contestar sobre tu pregunta sobre la posibilidad de existencia de una 'inmensa minoría' mantuve el calificativo que habías usado sin precisar que no comparo 'inmenso'  con 'muy grande' ni lo uso en ese sentido. b) Se me escapó una errata en los subrayado y resaltado, que debía decir ¿Quizá a que no es, digamos, lógico hablar de 'inmensas minorías'? La respuesta ya no es necesaria.​
> 
> 
> 
> Si las matemáticas, las integrales y las derivadas no me fallan, coincidimos en un 75% [en la 2, en la 3 y en la 4], 3 de 4 posibles], pero claro las matemáticas que manejan los políticos son inmensamente distintas a las utilizadas por la inmensa gran mayoría del resto de los mortales.
> Te mando un saludo muy cordial con mi sombrero de copa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utilizo las matemáticas que me enseñaron en el bachillerato, y te saludo con mi sombrero Vienna comprado en St. James's St. Londres, que si no me jacto de los órganos de gobierno a que pueda pertenecer o haber pertenecido, si lo hago de las prendas con que cubro mi pelada cabeza.​
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiscomx

> =Manuel G. Rey;13591442. Hilo #46.


Pues asunto zanjado apreciado _*Manuel*_, enterramos el hacha de guerra y paz para todos.
Otro toque de ala para ti.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Xiscomx said:


> Pues asunto zanjado apreciado _*Manuel*_, enterramos el hacha de guerra y paz para todos.
> Otro toque de ala para ti.


No tengo que desenterrar el hacha de guerra. Lo mío es el Tomahwak; el missil, para ser precisos. Desactivado está.


----------

